# How would you hook MLB TV up to a television from the internet?



## sniller (Apr 9, 2011)

I want to hook MLB TV up to my television how would I go about doing this? I want to watch KCAL,KCOP and WICU feeds up to my television as additional games for EI from MLB TV.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Your easiest path is to use apple tv, roxu, sony playstation, boxee, or internet enabled tv, to run the mlb tv signal through.

see here for more info
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/devices.jsp

Other than that then you would have to hookup your laptop up to your Television somehow. Does your laptop have a DVI or HDMI output? If not, does your TV have a VGA input connector. You would want to adjust the laptop to display the signal on the extra monitor. Google hook up my laptop to my television for more information on how to do this.

I would go with option 1 myself.


----------

